# chert mine derby (holme) dec09



## diehardlove (Feb 17, 2010)

bit late putting on sorry

recent explore to a old chert mine in derby,very nice looking place with alot to see



















































there has been rumours this mine has bad air in the top levals but i have contacted the member for no reply,yet everytime i have been here my four gas has shown that both upper and lower had normal readings,so wonder if its a try to keep people away


----------



## Foxylady (Feb 17, 2010)

This is excellent. So many interesting remains. Fab pics as always, diehard...love the B&W ones.


----------



## smileysal (Feb 17, 2010)

Excellent pics mate, I like the pics of the flooded part and the last one with the pipes especially. I like Holme Chert, but got freaked when i saw a huge gap in a crack in the roof, that did it, and I wanted out lol. Glad you carried on and did more than I did. 

 Sal


----------



## Mr Sam (Feb 17, 2010)

looks good does that mate, i like how clear the water is


----------



## diehardlove (Feb 17, 2010)

Mr Sam said:


> looks good does that mate, i like how clear the water is



cheers all i did the bottom levals sal had collapes every 6 feet that you have to go over but some nice stuff further down but was getting far to unstable,
that pic sam does the water no justice as this is deep as anything its where the divers are and the one that spooked me on my first visit,the pipe is the old pump pipes for the levals


----------



## Coal Cutter (Feb 17, 2010)

Nice one mate. That hauler in the first pic is a good find, still with the rope too! Nice work.


----------



## Landsker (Feb 17, 2010)

amazing how clear the water is in the last one.


----------

